# Vintage singer - opinions?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I just stepped in it. There was a machine on E-Bay that was titled Singer 15-125 and initial bid was $35.00. I've been looking for a vintage Singer for free motion quilting as they are supposed to be really good for that, so bid the opening amount figuring that someone would come along and outbid me (always happens). Well.... I am now the proud owner of *something*. Research tells me this is not a 15-125 as they are supposed to be green. So if someone who "collects" vintage machines has time to look at this listing, could you tell me what I might have purchased? :ashamed:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110975357325 

Not sure whether to laugh or cry at this point.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It has already been removed.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I just saw you on quilting board and you have a 91. Take photos for us, please.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Hmm. I can still get to the listing but maybe only buyers can. Here it is again in case I copied it wrong. Singer 15 125 Sewing Machine | eBay
The machine looks in great condition - even the decals on the base are not worn. Just hope it's not a cheap Chinese knockoff:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That looks identical to mine only mine is in a treadle cabinet. I don't know what your having to pay for shipping but I paid 75.00 for my setup, but also bought it from a cousin. Sure is a clean looking machine.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Beautiful machine! Its not a knock off. BUT even if it was those Japanese knock offs were good machines! I know I have my Grannie's. I took the motor off and put a hand crank on it. Makes a beautiful stitch and will be sewing for years and years.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful machine. Hoping it is "real" and previously owned by someone who didn't sew!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you all for your responses. Similar machines on E-Bay are going for around $200.00, so I hope this one isn't in bad condition on the inside. Looks like I'm going to learn how to service a vintage machine! Total cost with shipping was $73.00. Which is a great bargain if the machine sews as good as it looks.


----------



## Wilbursmommy (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks like a Singer Featherweight! Great machine! Also worth more than you paid!


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> Vintage singer - opinions?
> Not sure whether to laugh or cry at this point.


It looks like a Singer 15-91 to me. A good, solid machine. When you get it, look the wiring over carefully to make sure that there is no damage to the insulation of the cords. Sure, they will show signs of being old, but there shouldnât be any breaks or âbad spotsâ. If there is, take it to your local sewing machine guy or gal to get it corrected. Singerâs 15-91 machines are good powerful machines, but excessive oiling or other conditions over the years could have damaged the wiring insulation.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have 3 of thtose 15-91's and they are the best. I wouldn;t trade them for any other one. I also have a 301A that still has the original spool of thread on it. Any time one can buy one of the old machines, it sure beats the heck out of the new MalWart junk for sure.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I do ALL my piecing on either a Singer 127 or 15 treadle. I can't free motion quilt yet on them but if its straight lines I do that on them too. The only time an electric machine is used anymore is when oldest dd needs to repair clothing or I'm going to attempt free motion quilting.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

When you get the machine go to this link
Comprehensive Singer Model List
and look up the number that is on the base under that red felt. That should give you what it is and what year it was made. It looks like the 15-91. They are a very good machine and in the pictures it looks like it is very clean. Hopefully the inside is that clean too.  
From the pictures too, if you got all the goodies with it you got a very good deal.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Post deleted -- I'm obsessing and just need to wait until she arrives.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

B Bat - pm'd you


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, I'll swear it's a 15-91, too. My primary machine, Alice, is a 15-91 and she is a sewing fool. 
I piece, mend and do a LOT of FM quilting on her. 

Yours looks to be in _beautiful_ condition, not to mention all the attachments. You'll be quite happy.


----------

